# A simple cup of coffee



## cbr2011

After visiting Brisbane and area last year, it was all we could do to find a decent cuppa joe.

What gives? 

We miraculously found a little café in Maroochy which had THE best coffee anywhere we went.

Just wondering if we will forever be ordering flat white, or lattés when all a girl needs is a medium double-double with milk LOL

Starbucks in Brisbane centre hooked me up but it still wasn't quite right... Am I missing something?!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

I'm in WA and not a fan of most cafe coffee here. Honestly, the best coffee I've had yet in Oz comes from a coffee truck that drives around town and shows up at my kid's sports activities, haha. I'd give you the name but they're only in Perth anyway.


----------



## GJung

Thanks for sharing, noted for future.


----------



## Eh?

cbr2011 said:


> After visiting Brisbane and area last year, it was all we could do to find a decent cuppa joe.
> 
> What gives?
> 
> We miraculously found a little café in Maroochy which had THE best coffee anywhere we went.
> 
> Just wondering if we will forever be ordering flat white, or lattés when all a girl needs is a medium double-double with milk LOL
> 
> Starbucks in Brisbane centre hooked me up but it still wasn't quite right... Am I missing something?!


I work for a coffee roaster in Canada, and I think we make some pretty damn good specialty/craft coffee. Having said that, even our longest serving employee (30+ years) says the Australians are miles ahead of where we are in terms of coffee.


----------



## salmon1411

I am Canadian, but never drank coffee while I lived there (no, not even from Timmie's). Now my favourite coffee is the flat white my Australian husband makes me at home. So I am no help, but wish you luck!


----------



## cbr2011

Skybluebrewer said:


> I'm in WA and not a fan of most cafe coffee here. Honestly, the best coffee I've had yet in Oz comes from a coffee truck that drives around town and shows up at my kid's sports activities, haha. I'd give you the name but they're only in Perth anyway.


 thanks Sky!
Let me know - we will be hopefully making a detour there before settling on the opposite coast &#128578;


----------



## cbr2011

I found it was either burnt tasting or had chicory flavour in it
Turns out the cafe in maroochydore is up for sale! Boo. Will have to do some searching once there 😉


----------



## Soso72

Do you remember the name?


----------



## cbr2011

Soso72 said:


> Do you remember the name?


Beach Street Deli - ahhmazing!


----------



## ninathena

Skybluebrewer said:


> I'm in WA and not a fan of most cafe coffee here. Honestly, the best coffee I've had yet in Oz comes from a coffee truck that drives around town and shows up at my kid's sports activities, haha. I'd give you the name but they're only in Perth anyway.


Wow. Gotta try it when I'm in Perth


----------



## Skybluebrewer

I'd try any of the coffee vans around and see how they are.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

I found I prefer them to some actual cafes.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

And they seem to be _everywhere_ these days! Like a coffee van boom, haha


----------



## Aussie83

Eh? said:


> cbr2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After visiting Brisbane and area last year, it was all we could do to find a decent cuppa joe.
> 
> What gives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We miraculously found a little café in Maroochy which had THE best coffee anywhere we went.
> 
> Just wondering if we will forever be ordering flat white, or lattés when all a girl needs is a medium double-double with milk LOL
> 
> Starbucks in Brisbane centre hooked me up but it still wasn't quite right... Am I missing something?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a coffee roaster in Canada, and I think we make some pretty damn good specialty/craft coffee. Having said that, even our longest serving employee (30+ years) says the Australians are miles ahead of where we are in terms of coffee.
Click to expand...

Due to a new comment I came across this thread. I'm curious how you find it over here. One of my cost savers was to get a delter and later a aero press. I've been finding the local roasters to have the best beans.


----------

